# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Dermika kosmetyki opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja znajoma w swoim salonie kosmetycznym używa kosmetyków Dermika. Co sądzicie o tych kosmetykach?
Jakie są Wasze opinie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja słyszałam bardzo dobre opinie o tych kosmetykach, są skuteczne. Słyszalam opinię że są dla wymagających klientów ;-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy w wieku 22 lat można używać tych kosmetyków?Chodzi mi dokładnie o określony przedział wiekowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

świetne są kosmetyki DERMIKi :Smile: używam od wielu lat i powiem,że jestem zadowolona z efektów :Wink: Nie tak dawno pojawiły się maseczki w saszetkach więc warto wypróbować.Są pod takimi ,,imprezowymi"nazwami np.jazzowa .nocne życie i jeszcze inne nazwy ale zapomniałam.Jest naprawdę szeroki wybór-w zależności od  potrzeb skóry.Więc młoda dziewczyna także może wybrać coś dla siebie np.maska do cery trądzikowej bądź głęboko oczyszczającej.Ja mam ponad 30 lat i używam najczęściej maseczki- nocne życie-świetnie napina-rewelacyjny lifting :Smile:  Polecam :Wink:  Jowita

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tez mam ponad 30 a w zasadzie juz bliżej 40 lat. Dermika ma dużo fajnych linii do tej grupy wiekowej. Ja uwielbiam kupować kosmetyki i nie ukrywam, ze mam ich dużo. Wcześniej miałam linie GOLD 24, cudownie nawilżające kremy, poprawiając skore szybko i skutecznie, Potem stosowałam linie lili skin,  bardzo delikatne w dotyku kremy dość  silnie przeciwzmarszczkowe. Ta ostatnia seria nazywana potoczni mezoterapia w słoiczku jest fantastyczna, w jej składzie jest kwas hialuronowy i czarna orchidea. twarz jest rewelacyjnie zregenerowana i napieta jak po porządnym zabiegu kosmetycznym .

----------


## julietta45

Zapewne dobre, ale cena ehh no nie zacheca do kupna  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem Dermika ma świetne kosmetyki, trochę ich już wypróbowałam i wiem co mówię :Smile:  Bardzo lubię krem Gold 24k pod oczy, albo podkład true magiq anit-age. Ogólnie wydaje mi się, że jak się widzi efekty, to cena baardzo zachęca do kupna, bo tak luksusowe kosmetyki w takich cenach to naprawdę rzadkość.

----------


## maria234

Ja również słyszałam same dobre opinie o tych kosmetykach.

----------


## KarolaNie zarejestrowany

Ja bardzo lubię Dermikę. Mam 38 lat i w tym wieku  :Smile:  nie można używać kosmetyków kupionych bez zastanowienia, bo były w promocyjnej cenie  :Smile: . A Dermika jest w zasadzie znana z tego, że ma kosmetyki właśnie do cery dojrzałej. Używam kremów do pielęgnacji twarzy i okolic oczu z serii Gold24k z cząsteczkami szlachetnego złota. Z tej serii jest też świetna baza pod makijaż, która lekko napina skórę, przez co zmarszczki są wygładzone / Zwykłe bazy tego efektu nie dają, a dla dojrzalej cery to bardzo duży plus / Kolekcja naprawdę godna polecenia. I mam jeszcze ich fluid z serii True Magiq z kwasem hialuronowym. Też jest super. Doskonale nawilża i wygładza. Ja jestem fanka tej Firmy  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O kosmetykach dermika słyszę co i rusz jakieś pozytywne opinie. Okazuje się, że dużo kobiet używa produktów tej marki. Ja, osobiście, mam styczność (bardzo przyjemną) z kremem Meritum Na dzień i na noc. Jestem z niego bardzo zadowolona, co jakiś czas chętnie kupuję rzeczy tej firmy i nigdy się raczej nie zawiodłam. A, maszeczki w saszetkach są bardzo dobre - w tym mam duże doświadczenie  :Smile:

----------


## Jania

Bardzo dobra jest tez kuracja antycellulitowa Deremiki z serii Passione Body  :Smile: . To pierwszy kosmetyk, któremu udało się mój cellulity zmniejszyć :Smile: . Może nie do zera, bo okazały był bardzo. Ale zdecydowanie widać gołym okiem, że jest mniejszy  :Smile: ł

----------


## Hanka500

Ja bardzo lubię tę Firmę. Kosmetyki z górnej półki, a ceny całkiem przystępne. Seria Gold24k, to moja ulubienica. Dla mojej 35 letniej cery wyjątkowo odpowiednia. Cząsteczki szlachetnego złota, które są w składzie tych kremików, bardzo ładnie rozświetlają cerę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Olejek do pielęgnacji twarzy, szyi i dekoltu Skin Calligraphy Dermiki to mój najnowszy zakup. Super  :Smile:

----------


## malabeatka

Uważam, że mają nie tylko dobre ale bezpieczne kosmetyki. Zastrzeżenia mam wyłącznie do odżywki do rzęs, która jest dość droga a kompletnie nieskuteczna. A reszta jest ok,

----------


## Kornelia333

Kremów Dermiki nie używałam, ale kosmetyki do walki z cellulitem, mają naprawdę bardzo dobre. 
Kupiłam sobie kurację antycellulitową Passione Body i mówiąc szczerze nie spodziewałam się, ze efekty będą aż tak widoczne. Kuracja trwa 14 dni. Dwa razy dziennie wsmarowujemy w miejsca, które delikatnie mówiąc wymagają poprawy przyjemny żel i po skończonej kuracji, możemy cieszyć się, że skórka pomarańczowa jest mniejsza / nawet zdecydowanie mniejsza . / Ja jeszcze chodziłam na basen i wyeliminowałam z diety słodycze, chleb i ziemniaczki.  :Smile:

----------


## Beata222

A ja postawiłam przed urlopem na kosmetyki Sorayi z serii Body Diet24. Przeczytałam, że zawierają składnik, który hamuje wchłanianie glukozy do komórek tłuszczowych. Mam nadzieję, że w połączeniu z ćwiczeniami i dietą przyniesie efekty. Mam z tej serii serum wyszczuplająco-antycellulitowe i krem do biustu/ żeby nie zwiotczał w trakcie gubienia kilogramków /

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Z tego co wiem są to kosmetyki o naturalnym składzie,więc moim zdaniem warto się pokusić o zakup,tak aby przynajmniej spróbować i przetestować na naszej skórze,czy okażą się skuteczne. A ile dokładnie kosztują?

----------


## Olga01

Ja kosmetyków Dermiki używam od kilku lat i mam o nich bardzo dobre zdanie, dla każdego rodzaju skóry i każdego wieku jest coś odpowiedniego. Jak ktoś tu wspominał Passione Body do walki z cellulitem jest wyjątkowo skuteczne. Dermika - jestem na tak

----------


## Monika234

Olejek Skin Calligraphy  na twarz, szyję i dekolt Dermiki kupiłam sobie ostatnio. i jest super. A więc ja jestem zadowolona. Wcześniej używałam liftingującej bazy pod makijaż i też  bardzo mi odpowiadała. Wiec ja jestem na tak  :Smile:

----------


## GoldClinic_pl

Szkoda ze póki co w dalszym ciągu nikt nie podał cen,może jeszcze ktoś uzupełni te dane bo czytając opinie na forach to naprawdę można spotkać mnóstwo tych pozytywnych. W wieku 22 lat spokojnie możesz je stosować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja Dermikę średnio lubię. Chyba wolę BingoSpa, ale ogólnie wszystkie kosmetyki naturalne są spoko. Ważne, żeby nie miały parabenów. Ja jak szukam czegoś sprawdzonego to zawsze zaglądam na bellemonde.

----------


## rivka

Dermika to chyba jedyna firma, która pierwsza wprowadza na rynek nowości wyprzedając podobno  światowe marki.  Mnie się podoba, że ich kremy skutecznie pomagają zadbać o skórę w każdym wieku. Cenię sobie ich kosmetyki bo zawsze coś sobie wybiorę. Ostatnio czytałam na  blogu Douglas jak dobrze wykorzystać takie luksusowe  kosmetyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

polecam masło shea

----------


## syller44

Dobre mam doświadczenia ze sklepem online ze strony e-naturalne.pl. Kupuję u nich regularnie, mają fajny program lojalnościowy, można zaoszczędzić. Zawsze towar dociera od nich na czas, jest dobrze zabezpieczony, można się też w razie jakiś wątpliwości bez problemu skontaktować z obsługą pod tel, czy mailowo.

----------


## walerija

A co szczególnie polecacie? Przyznam szczerze, że nigdy się nie zainteresowała tą marką, ale po Waszych opiniach wnioskuje, że warto...

----------


## HurtowniaKarolina

Jeżeli są to dermokosmetyki,to myślę że warto wcześniej skonsultować z lekarzem zasadność ich stosowania,czy aby na pewno pomogą w przypadku naszej skóry i cery. Akurat kosmetykami zajmujemy się na co dzień,więc pod tym względem możemy spokojnie doradzić w razie pytań :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Kiedyś stosowałam kosmetyki Dermiki, ale nie były jakieś szczególne, według mnie niczym się w działaniu nie wyróżniały, za to ich cena przesadzona. Dlatego raczej nie wrócę do nich. Teraz kierują się składem i wybieram jak najbardziej naturalne produkty, dlatego królują u mnie olejki w pielęgnacji twarzy, a moja cera wygląda o wiele lepiej niż kiedyś.

----------


## hania hania

Nie ma chyba jednego najlepszego dla wszystkich, ten sam krem może działać różnie na różne osoby. Jednak najczęściej słyszałam od kosmetyczek, że Kivvi sa najlepsze, same je stosują w swoich salonach kosmetycznych, są dużo lepsze od standardowych głównie dlatego, że są naturalne, ekologiczne i nie mają żadnej chemii, skoro kosmetyczki ich używają na klientach to muszą być dobre, bo nie ryzykowałyby stosowania czegoś innego, kupuje przez internet na witalnie com pl bardzo duży wybór.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie to ważne żeby kosmetyki podpasować do siebie, do swojej cery, urody itd. To nie jest tak że jak na mnie się sprawdził kosmetyk to na Tobie tez  :Smile:  Przypomniała mi się od razu super akcja "kosmetyki dla mojej urody" sklepu kosmetycznego Kontigo który ją prowadzi wspólnie z modelkami z Top model - bardzo fajnie przedstawione sa dziewczyny, to jakie są, co lubią, można sporo się dowiedzieć o nich, jakie wybierają dla siebie kosmetyki czy jaki makijaz wybierają w zależności od okazji czy nastroju

----------


## annakwiat1994

Ja uwielbiam żelowy krem nawilżający pod oczy z Dermiki. Świetnie się wchłania i wspaniale nawilza, makijaż się na nim nie roluje, to mój ulubiony krem  :Big Grin:

----------


## zuzula22

ok 2000 roku spotkałam pierwszy raz usłyszałam o tej firmie. NA kursie jedna z wykładowczyń od kosmetologii i makijażu wymieniała "dobre " firmy i z polskich to "dermika" - dobre i skuteczne produkty wtedy dla wybranych. W 2014 roku kupiłam krem Dermika Meritum w Rossmanie i wtedy byłam bardzo zadowolona, nie wiem jak obecnie, pewnie musiałabym zmienić linię na mocniejszą

----------


## zuzula22

ok 2000 roku pierwszy raz usłyszałam o tej firmie. NA kursie jedna z wykładowczyń od kosmetologii i makijażu wymieniała "dobre " firmy i z polskich to "dermika" - dobre i skuteczne produkty wtedy dla wybranych. W 2014 roku kupiłam krem Dermika Meritum w Rossmanie i wtedy byłam bardzo zadowolona, nie wiem jak obecnie, pewnie musiałabym zmienić linię na mocniejszą dla 30+

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ich nie stosowałam więc niestety ale nie podpowiem Ci. JA to tylko mogę się wypowiedzieć na temat kremu cetaphil da ultra, który działa lepiej niż wszystkie balsamy i olejki razem wzięte. Skóra po zmyciu makijażu w ogóle nie jest przesuszona czy podrażniona i to niezależnie od pogody, diety i samopoczucia

----------


## okima

Ja stosuję maseczki i kremy od Calluna Medica i w końcu przestałam narzekać na to, że mam przesuszoną cerę. Teraz jest ona jędrna i nawilżona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety nie jestem zadowolona. Dostałam na imieniny krem Dermika 24 gold na noc. Po pierwszym 
użyciu dostałam takiego uczulenia całe policzki były czerwone. A następnie utworzyły się krostki z których
sączył się plyn. Nie wierzyłam że to od kremu. Wiec po wygojeniu twarzy jeszcze raz go użyłam i niestety znów się to powtórzyło
Nigdy juz nie użyję tego kremu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro to są takie świetne produkty, to dlaczego używają do konserwacji produktów najgorszych substancji? Jaki to ma sens, przy całkiem dobrych składach? Jestem bardzo zawiedziona tymi kosmetykami...

----------


## Moya22

Nie wiem czy to było z Dermedicu czy z dermiki, już nie pamiętam w każdym razie coś tam miałam, ale to uzywałam toniku ze wzgledu na straszne problemy  zcerą. Dzisiaj mam 35 lat i na chwile obecna to mi pomagają zabiegi jak np z toksyną botulinową. Swietnie działa na lwią zmarszczkę. Miałam zresztą zabieg robiony w dzięgielewska Instytucie Oka w Warszawie  :Wink:

----------

